# Seiko 6105s



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Most of you know that I really like the Citizen divers, specifically the Aqualands. I never really cared too much for Seiko divers. Then I went and bought one
















The 6105s are great watches, only lacking handwind-ability and a uni-directional bezel. The case is large and comfortable on the wrist, with it's curved lugs and radiused edges. The 8000 is a bit light for me but the 8110 and 8119 are just right. Big dial, good lume, nice plain hands (none of the modern Seiko-phallics here) - all winners. Lug width is a hair small for a watch of this size, but that's almost universal among vintage dive watches. The crown guards on the post-8000s are the sexiest ever put on a dive watch!

Over the past two months, I've picked up some odds and sods off of the sales forums and e$ay. For the most part I'm very happy: all crowns that should lock, lock; all bezels that should click, click; all movements hack. Some of them need work, but none have had any amateur work done that might be difficult to undo, and the _wabi_ is mostly moderate. Nothing as nice as Jason's 'Team RLT' 6105, but I'm well-pleased!










The xtal on this 8110 is badly scratched, but it's the flat version and so was destined for the rubbish anyway. I noticed that the hands on this one have smaller lume areas than the others - does this mean they've been replaced? They seem to match the dial very well.



















One other question: can anyone explain the difference between an 8110 and an 8119?










How painful is it to shoot_ four _watches with domed crystals?














I probably took over 200 pics on this cloudy day, with a white tablecloth as a further diffusor, and still had a low yield. Some Photoshopping was required just to get a few good ones.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

you just _had _to go one better, Colin...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Did want just one 6105 then Colin  I think the only diffrence between the 8110 v 8119 is the country that the watch was exported to for sale.

BTW I've now ended up with two, and keeping then both


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice Seikos Colin









Phils right, the last digit is the country( continent) code, no difference in the watch,

Those small lume area hands are probably off a 'dress' Seiko 61xx ( or maybe 70xx) series watch, there were a few models that had similar hands to the diver and are a well known transplant...Or they could be original, thats the thing with vintage, you never can tell for sure, as you have found out with your vintage Omegas 

I read on the SCF recentlythat there was a very rare transitional case shape 6105 I never knew existed, a cross between the 8000 and 8110









I love the domed xtals, even though its a bitch to photograph, Ive swapped my 6309 to the 6105 xtal to give it 'the look'....

Ive yet to get a 8000 series too, I really should, to get 'the set'......
















I think they are a great example of a 'tool' diver, rugged, tough and last forever......Hmmm sounds like me


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I think they are a great example of a 'tool' diver, rugged, tough and last forever......Hmmm sounds like me


Yes the 6105 is an exceptional watch...










Mike


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

jasonm said:


> 'tool' diver......Hmmm sounds like me


I did a little paraphrasing here but are you sure you want to be remembered like this Jason?

Martin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

As long as Im remembered then thats OK....


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Colin You are an amazing collector of some really wonderful watches,wear them in good health sir!









From You know who. . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Did want just one 6105 then Colin  I think the only diffrence between the 8110 v 8119 is the country that the watch was exported to for sale.
> 
> BTW I've now ended up with two, and keeping then both


Thanks Phil! Now that I read that, I vaguely remember seeing that somewhere in the distant past.

I doubt I'll keep them all. The first one I bought (front row, left in the group shots) is still my favorite. It's had an 'aged' relume and has a lot of character - the bezel is perfect. It's my 'CPT Willard's watch'!










As for the rest, I'm considering a trip to IWW for the 8000, a crystal change for the 8110 and I'm not sure what I'll do with the 8119 at this point. I may make it my first real project watch - after I practice some more with my 'lab rats'.

Good info Jase, though I really _didn't_ need to hear about a yeti Seiko 6105!







You used all the 'wrong' words: rare, transitional, etc. Reading stuff like this usuall ends up costing me money!

Thanks for all the comments gents


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

Nalu said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Did want just one 6105 then Colin  I think the only diffrence between the 8110 v 8119 is the country that the watch was exported to for sale.
> ...


Colin, do you or any of the other members know anything about the 7002-700A Seiko diver? How does it rank in the world of Seiko divers?

Thank you for any assistance with this inquiry.

seiko follower


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

SF, can't really help as I'm relatively new to Seiko divers. The whole Seiko numbering system is beyond me (I have far too many numbers to remember for other things). For all I know, I probably own a 7002 and don't even know it


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Try this thread:

7002 thread

Might answer some questions. One thing about RLT Forums: if it's about watches, it's probably been discussed some time in the past few years.


----------

